# Racsglaze 55 pic/ mini review.......



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

*Racsglaze 55 pic/ mini review.......updated*



















bought a sample pot of Raceglaze 55 direct from Raceglaze. Paid £5 plus £3 postage.

the pot arrived and as you can see - I was shocked by how small it was...lol

Smell: it smells like a tropical/ strawberry/ vanilla'ry kind of smell, unusual but actually very nice.

Application: the instructions says to apply and leave for 5 to 10 minutes and buff off using a microfibre cloth. The thing I love about this product (and others) is the fact that you can apply by hand and after having a go - I love it...lol

it makes you feel that you are one with you car - does that sound sad...hahaha... the good thing about applying by hand though is the fact that you hardly lose any by it being absorbed into an applicator. Loads left in the pot as well, so the size of it wasn't an issue.

it buffs off really easily and even after leaving it 10mins on a warm bonnet - it still came off like a dream.

Results: great even on a silver car (I wish I had another colour  ) and yes I would buy it for real, I just need to test supernatural first as a comparision.

I tested a bit on my red mower and it came up really well.

I will take another picture when it rains to show beading, thats the true money shot.

cheers and I hope I didn't bore anyone.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

the pic is massive!:doublesho


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

fiestadetailer said:


> the pic is massive!:doublesho


not anymore lol........:thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

looks good on silver:thumb:


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks for posting up your results - proof that silver CAN look great.

There is enough in the pot to coat 2 average size cars - the trick is to spread it as thin as you possibly can.

There is pro rata £5 worth of wax in the jar by the way, and our standard carraige rate is £3 UK-wide.


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

more than happy - happy with how much I used as well and how much is left. - cheers.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

The raceglaze signature series is excellent, I remember applying RG42 to a cappacino, the owner when collecting the car asked if she could touch the paintwork, it does leave a brilliant natural finish :thumb:


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

Avanti said:


> The raceglaze signature series is excellent, I remember applying RG42 to a cappacino, the owner when collecting the car asked if she could touch the paintwork, it does leave a brilliant natural finish :thumb:


how did the wax adhere to the froth.......:thumb:


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

and the winner is......

just done a side by side test of Dodo SN against Raceglaze 55........the winner.

Raceglaze 55.

why:

Dodo SN - In my limited xp it felt like they way you lot describe V1, because it was very grainy and didnt go on that well. Also, when apllied to a silver car it was hard to see where its gone.

Raceglaze 55 - goes on so well, very smooth and is very easy to apply by hand as well (i enjoy it lol). the WAX has a red colour to it and you can see where its gone.

Results - the shine from the race glaze is just better, you can see your face in it (gr8 sight lol).

very impressed...cheers


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Judas said:


> and the winner is......
> 
> just done a side by side test of Dodo SN against Raceglaze 55........the winner.
> 
> ...


:doublesho (impressive results btw)


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

fiestadetailer said:


> :doublesho (impressive results btw)


lost me......lol

did you not expect it to win?

by the way I - washed, clayed, washed, dried, lime primed and then waxed using a kestrel da.


----------



## zipfly (Oct 22, 2007)

Quick Q, 
Should I apply FK1000 before or after the RG55?
That`s with crem perfection underneath.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

zipfly said:


> Quick Q,
> Should I apply FK1000 before or after the RG55?
> That`s with crem perfection underneath.


welcome to DW. waste of time putting a different wax under or over FK1000p IMO


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Judas said:


> lost me......lol
> 
> did you not expect it to win?
> 
> by the way I - washed, clayed, washed, dried, lime primed and then waxed using a kestrel da.


you reffered to RG as a polish..


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

arrr - lol

sorry WAX......you bugger....


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Judas said:


> arrr - lol
> 
> sorry WAX......you bugger....


only messing :lol: (might have to myself some though, more money spent:wall


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

get the sample direct from raceglaze, I love the stuff.

do you have a DA - I applied it by hand and then buffed it with a final pad, then took it off with a mf.

I used lime prime lite as well - really good stuff.

I will try the signature paint cleaner as well.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Judas said:


> get the sample direct from raceglaze, I love the stuff.
> 
> do you have a DA - I applied it by hand and then buffed it with a final pad, then took it off with a mf.
> 
> ...


sounds good, ive got a kestrel DA that i need to get some practise on first (got two scrap wings behind the garden shed atm) only thing stopping me is a severe case of man flu:wall::lol:


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

zipfly said:


> Quick Q,
> Should I apply FK1000 before or after the RG55?
> That`s with crem perfection underneath.





fiestadetailer said:


> welcome to DW. waste of time putting a different wax under or over FK1000p IMO


agree - completly.

save the fk for the wetter months.


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

fiestadetailer said:


> sounds good, ive got a kestrel DA that i need to get some practise on first (got two scrap wings behind the garden shed atm) only thing stopping me is a severe case of man flu:wall::lol:


no need to practice, its easy.

move slowly, dont press down too hard, buff it at a slow speed, stay away from the edges (use 3m tape), have the cord over your shoulder and you will be fine.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

judas raceglaze55 soft carnuba ?how many o.z in sample pot ? if raceglaze 55 bring very wet looking...ithink to order one ...i like wax such as p21s and souveran no proplem with durability the weather always hot ! 
really idont have any idea about raceglaze its made in UK or USA?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

interesting read here:

http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/news/autoexpressnews/222177/rollsroyce_of_waxes.html

(although they still don't know that a wax and polish are TOTALLY different things):wall:
and comaring it to products that cost < £10?....


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> judas raceglaze55 soft carnuba ?how many o.z in sample pot ? if raceglaze 55 bring very wet looking...ithink to order one ...i like wax such as p21s and souveran no proplem with durability the weather always hot !
> really idont have any idea about raceglaze its made in UK or USA?


hi m8

very soft had no problems removing in all temps (10-20 deg C - not 40 though lol).
unsure of the size, but it goes a long way and will last for a while - enough to test easily.

I love it, supernatural would be as good if it wasn't so grainy.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

which one is wetter glossier rg55 or dodo sn ? i think now i will order one 
judas i hope you apdate new picture soon i hope to see some great pictuer in shade .


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> judas raceglaze55 soft carnuba ?how many o.z in sample pot ? if raceglaze 55 bring very wet looking...ithink to order one ...i like wax such as p21s and souveran no proplem with durability the weather always hot !
> really idont have any idea about raceglaze its made in UK or USA?


1oz is just shy of 30g so the tub is about 7.5oz, as the article shows it's about 2-3 months durability which is what I get from RG42 , the instructions suggest leave to cure for 1-2 mins, and they mean it! so apart from that it is easy enough to use and leaves a fab finish. You will get over 30 Golf size cars covered from a tub so the product will last plenty long enough :thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

fiestadetailer said:


> interesting read here:
> 
> http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/news/autoexpressnews/222177/rollsroyce_of_waxes.html
> 
> ...


Interesting article, I had not seen that before, remember the article is written for the 'man in the street' so it doesn't really matter if the barrier between wax and polish is crossed, the 4 products compared were of the same type :thumb:


----------



## VZSS250 (Jan 8, 2008)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> which one is wetter glossier rg55 or dodo sn ? i think now i will order one
> judas i hope you apdate new picture soon i hope to see some great pictuer in shade .


Not sure I'd use Dodo SN regardless - its too grainy.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

i cant wait to receive my order 
btw which better befor apply raceglaze 55 ....use prewax cleaner or crem prefection ?


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

Excellent critical reviews there! Nice to see the "Ease Of Use" category being tested.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Judas if you can show more pictures from diffrent angel ...really i like to see your bonnet .
do you apply on whole car?


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Judas if you can show more pictures from diffrent angel ...really i like to see your bonnet .
> do you apply on whole car?


ok - I'll go an do it now.

back in a bit.


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

very nice reflection on silver judas did you try p21s ? by your pic i feel raceglaze 55 bring semi-shine of p21s 
i will post my black car picture when recieve my rg55 .
Do you decide to apply on whole car ?


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

I did most of the car and just now, just the bonnet.

you will get a good result on black - do you have a DA or a rotary?

I use lime prime lite first, that works well.

I need to try the signature paint cleaner before I say which is better.

I bought some EX-P - so I need to try that over the top of my white diamond before I buy anything else.

I have got a sample of Finish Kare #1000P Hi Temp Sealant coming though......lol


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Judas said:


> you will get a good result on black - do you have a DA or a rotary?
> 
> l


this my old machine RUPES 6 speed ...since 1999 :thumb:
small but circule motion look like rotary ....its not D.A i think !? even its small like D.A.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Best to use the Signature Pre-Wax Cleaner as it was designed for use proir to 42/55 wax - Crem Perfection is a finsihing wax on its own, a 1 step product for many who prefer to cut out a step.
Signature Pre-Wax Cleaner does a very good job in all conditions - no need to whip straight off for example.


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

i would agree with that - might as well stick to the products that are designed to go together.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi judas any update pictures , sheeting result , full pictures ?
did you buy sig pre-wax?


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

no not - yet - I could add a picture of the pot - I only went and bought a full pot - just dont tell the wife.......lol


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

> I tested a bit on my red mower and it came up really well.


Love it! 

I have to be honest and say that having tried a little RG55 in the past I loved it. Very, very nice product and one I'll be using a lot more of on my own cars and those of clients hopefully soon.

SN though is still my favourite. Maybe it's because I've used it far more maybe not..I just love the stuff. But as I say, I need to test RG55 more to make a fairer comparison. I found it very easy to apply and, from what I understand, lasts for yonks! (technical term there)

I'll be coming up to Barnack soon to try some!

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Judas said:


> no not - yet - I could add a picture of the pot - I only went and bought a full pot - just dont tell the wife.......lol


Judas did you finish sample pot ......empety now?
you love raceglaze quikly just after one coat ! add picture of the pot 0.8 oz.


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

*Raceglaze 55 update pics.....*

just washed with:

snow foam/ Raceglaze Aqua Bathe/ Raceglaze Carnuba polish/ Raceglaze 55/ trim was done using megs, tyres the same.

I made a school boy error by applying the wax all over the car and then expect it to come off even though its 25 deg c.....:thumb:

I sprayed poorboys spray and gloss over it and it came off okay...

I must admit that the carnuba polish came off perfectly even in the heat and didn't chalk....more money spent.


























my wife has just bought a black new shape micra, so I'm expecting great things.....lol


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Great work judas .....you used carnuba polish=creame prefection. do you will try raceglaze55 on black ?
do you feel PB QD ruin OR change the look of Rg55 ?


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

it wasnt the pb qd it was the pb spray and gloss.

I dont think it made a difference, the spray and gloss doesn't really do anything - I wont buy it again.

I will use the 55 on black - yes.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi judas .. irecived my sample pot rg55 BTW judas the sample pot very vey small how you can take shot ?! 

really very nice wax i tried on bonnet black metalic phantom ...big advantage with this wax is high gloss and clarity amazing reflection.

by the way judas also i tried my new wax victoria red ....i am in love now !
im sure you like vics judas !


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Hi judas .. irecived my sample pot rg55 BTW judas the sample pot very vey small how you can take shot ?!
> 
> really very nice wax i tried on bonnet black metalic phantom ...big advantage with this wax is high gloss and clarity amazing reflection.
> 
> ...


gr8 m8 - you'll buy the big pot next lol

I will try vics next - read loads of good reviews - cheers.


----------

